# Wallaby :D



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

We were training/playing in the big pen today and I snapped a few pics during our break...









































































Breed guesses? He is about 2ft at the shoulders. My best guess is some kind of working dog/hound/spitz mix. He hardly sheds at all and has a strong desire to please people. He's also incredibly smart.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice shiny black coat! Maybe hound mix or border collie mix as well?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I also see Border Collie in there somewhere


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Border collie was my first thought as well! The two local BC rescues didn't see a lick of border collie in him! He has almost all of the personality traits of a BC too...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its not all about looks when determining the mix of breeds in a mutt dog....temperament and personality make a huge contribution as well.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute dog, whatever he is!

(I thought you had a real wallaby and was thinking, those aren't very good pets! lol)


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, those legs stretch for miles! He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

BC/Husky mix is my guess. My neighbor has a mix that looks almost identical to yours but with more white. Exact same face.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I love the little white patch on the chest as well


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG, I love him! He is gorgeous, and I love that curly tail.

My dog Indi rocks a curly one too, she'd probably tell him she likes his tail too.  She is a mixed breed as well, so I wouldn't have luck in giving you a breed explanation. I think he looks like a mixed breed dog from many generations of mixes...in other words, no clue what he's got in him! Probably a lot! :] Is he yours?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm thinking herding dog (bc/aussie?)/spitz (maybe husky?)/lab.

Spitz for the curly tail, herding dog for the ticking around the feet/overall color. Lab for, I don't know, the ears and face?

Just a wild guess. Not seeing any hound in him though.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Cavepaws, seriously no one can agree on what he is.. one lady thinks he is an Akita/Chow mix... I'm like have you SEEN him?
He is coming home tomorrow for a week "trial"... meaning, he is coming home tomorrow to live with me forever.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awwwww, I'm happy for you and him. He is so cute, and I bet he's a smarty pants. I want to say a breed but he just has so many traits of so many different kinds of dogs I'm dumbfounded as to what all would be in him.  And with mixed breeds personality does account for a lot of it! I've seen border collies with that ticking down on their legs, but border collies come in all shapes and colors too...I've seen spaniels with that ticking on his legs as well and the curly tail can come from anywhere sometimes, it's actually called a "gay tail" in the confirmation world. It's basically a trait any breed can develop but it's considered a fault if the breed standard does not have a curly tail. I, however, love curly tails. ^_^


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Isn't there some kind of test you can have done to see what he is a mix of? I almost want to do it just for the heck of it! But I'm sure cost would be a factor...
I dunno if you can tell from the photos but his tail is curly-ish. It's not *always* curled like that [not like a husky/chow's tail]. I call it a feather-duster tail because when he walks it kind of waggles around and looks like one of those floofy feather-duster things.
And yes. He is so smart, so clever, it amazes me!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, you can have breed tests done but from what I've been told they're not very accurate. I can't remember the reasoning behind it...I've always wanted to do one myself as all of my dogs are mixes with who knows what in them! It'd be really cool to find out...I think there are ones at petsmart/petco for like 75.00 or something...I don't think they work, one of my reasons would be the fact that they ask you to send a picture of the dog in. :tongue:

Indi's tail doesn't always curl all the way up either, sometimes it's straight but only when she's a little nervous or really tired...So I know what you mean about it not being a permanent fixture like a spitz tail!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see any husky in him. But I will say that he looks to definitely have border collie in him. I would say border collie and lab.

By the way, a Siberian Husky's tail is not supposed to curl up over the back. Normally, they're supposed to be held at an arc over the back, or out behind them. The curly tail is a fault in the breed standard, and many breeders will break a pup's tail to realign it.


----------

